# To crop or not to crop!



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

So I am really contemplating cropping my dogs ears..if we do it we want to get them lasored






since it is less painful with hardly any bleeding. I am just still so back and forth with if I want to do it or not. Please post your Opinions  just try to keep them nice because I know alot of people disagree with doing it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

jus my 2. i think the dogs ears are fine.by the way how old is he?


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

I love cropped ears we got my pups done by laser an it healed fast an beautifully 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> I love cropped ears we got my pups done by laser an it healed fast an beautifully
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How long was ur pup in a cone? How was the maintenance. I've heard wonderful things about laser that's why I want to go this route. Was he sore or not acting himself for awhile?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

welder said:


> jus my 2. i think the dogs ears are fine.by the way how old is he?


He just turned 5 months we are planning to do it before the 6 month cut off

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

I got his done at 8 weeks an got a short cut so he was never in a cone or anythang .I didn't have to do anythang to them an he acted just fine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> I got his done at 8 weeks an got a short cut so he was never in a cone or anythang .I didn't have to do anythang to them an he acted just fine
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow that's great!!! So you'd def recommend doing laser vs cut right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't cut them, they look fine. I love natural ears.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

acostas5988 said:


> He just turned 5 months we are planning to do it before the 6 month cut off
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually the cut off is normally between 14 and 16 weeks. Some vets MAY crop at 5 months, just depends on the vet and your dog's ears.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes ! I've had other dogs that had the regular cut an his seems alot straighter an just overall better looking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea I spook to a few places here in Ct and they said as long as its before 6 months and the cartilage is soft

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Awww I love his ears! But I love a good crop though  it's a tough choice I think. I kept Cain's natural his ears fit his personality.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

Alot of people have been trying to get us to do it too simply because we may decide to show him and the trainer we spoke to said it is major points off too. I'm going to attach a picture of how I would want his ears to look and this pup is extremely similar to my pup so this is what gave me the nudge to really consider it








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

That trainer is full of poop. They don't take points off for uncropped ears.


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is another of him now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I was in the same boat you not too long ago. I elected to crop.

The way I see it....if you are feeling like you're even SLIGHTLY pressuring yourself to get a crop done---don't do it. Regret for something you cannot reverse is a horrible cloud to have hanging over your shoulder.

Now if you DO opt to crop, make sure you do your research as to who is the best person to do it that you have access to. Whether it be a minute away, or a few hours away---go with the best vet you can. Cropping is the balance of skill and ART as well. Most of the time vets will not offer cropping because, well honestly, they don't know how. 

That said, your pup will look good either way. Floppy ears are SOOOO soft! 

Just be ready for people to judge you and your dog if you crop. It's petty and don't pay attention to any negativity.


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> I was in the same boat you not too long ago. I elected to crop.
> 
> The way I see it....if you are feeling like you're even SLIGHTLY pressuring yourself to get a crop done---don't do it. Regret for something you cannot reverse is a horrible cloud to have hanging over your shoulder.
> 
> ...


I have already had so many people agree with it and plenty say its cruel and not to do it..I love how the cropped ears look an I really do want to do it. I plan on using a person that specializes in cropping ears. I am going in just for a consultation just to talk about it and see what there opinion is and look at his ears so he can be sure they will look good. Regardless of if we do it or not ill still love him the same 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

still will, i couldnt have said it any better.
you touched on all the points involved.
the only thing i could add is, if you decide to do it there is some maintenence after being cropped.

its not that bad but there is some.

is this your first bulldog?
if so, you'll probly do it,

you feel good about your decision
i aint sure, i dont think they can sew them back on.

not saying that he wont be perceived any way, but i might would have different thoughts meeting your dog for the first time, cropped ears are a little intimadating looking.

natural ears almost can help define his true charactor, just the way he'll move them around. so i'm goin with the leave natural crowd.

but he's your dog, and make the choice for yourself, because thats the only person you have to answer to.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

acostas5988 said:


> I have already had so many people agree with it and plenty say its cruel and not to do it..I love how the cropped ears look an I really do want to do it. I plan on using a person that specializes in cropping ears. I am going in just for a consultation just to talk about it and see what there opinion is and look at his ears so he can be sure they will look good. Regardless of if we do it or not ill still love him the same
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like you're good to go for a crop!  I'm sure we'll be seeing progress pictures soon then!

Being owners of pit-style dogs, we are bigger targets for people trying to give us "guilt trips." It's just a choice. It's no one else's dog but yours!

Look forward to updates!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> still will, i couldnt have said it any better.
> you touched on all the points involved.
> the only thing i could add is, if you decide to do it there is some maintenence after being cropped.
> 
> ...


Who the hell are you? and what have you done with surfer? oke:


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

surfer said:


> still will, i couldnt have said it any better.
> you touched on all the points involved.
> the only thing i could add is, if you decide to do it there is some maintenence after being cropped.
> 
> ...


YES definitely left out a major part which was aftercare---something I'm currently going through with my pup. Each (experienced) vet has their own recommendations for aftercare. It would benefit you to not get caught up in what your read online on what's proper and improper to do---there are plenty of ways to peel an apple and at the end of the day the apple gets peeled right?

The first couple days are the most painful for both you and your puppy lol. Just follow what your vet says, and let time heal everything. Puppies heal quickly!

Having owned cropped and natural ear pits in the past, they are both beautiful---but the dog with the natural ears had more public "attention" for sure. The cropped dog was usually only approached by people who know these dogs, or have an understanding that it's a look and not a telltale sign of fighting or agressive temperament.


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your opinions keep them coming  I have heard the after care is extremely difficult. I have spoken to alot of friends who have cropped and they said its a long process between after care an taping etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

whats up hashbrown?
i dont think the aftercare is all that difficult, just takes a little time.

they are gonna be tender for awhile.
since your thinking about it , find some pictures of what you like, and show the vet, it would be nice if he cropped ears regularly, then he would be good, but if he only does it every now and then, he might be alrite, but maybe not.

good luck


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think your pup has nice ears and since he is 5 months old now, that is too old to get it done in my personal opinion. But if you want to show him, I would get the crop done for sure. While they can not deduct points for uncropped ears, in the American Bully world, most have their ears cropped where as APBTs can have either natural or cropped ears in the show and do fine either way. Bullies in the show world usually have crops...


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep us posted!! And definitely post pics of it afterwards!!


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

I def will! We have a consultation Saturday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

We decided not to crop after all! Wanted to give you all an update 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent decision.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

acostas5988 said:


> We decided not to crop after all! Wanted to give you all an update
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great decision acostas5988. I like your choice *and* his ears!

:woof: Thanks for update.

Joe


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*To crop or not to crop*

I personally feel that you shouldn't crop them . Dogs were born with ears for a reason and that wasn't one of them. I think he looks great just the way he is. And anyone who says that won't hurt him is not telling you the truth. It hurts. Just my opinion. BTW Nice looking puppy.


----------



## 2manyhorses (Aug 9, 2012)

Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?

Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

2manyhorses said:


> Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?
> 
> Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


Personally upon research ive seen more natural ear fight dogs than cropped..... keep the peta humane society bs to yourself


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Personally upon research ive seen more natural ear fight dogs than cropped..... keep the peta humane society bs to yourself


Agreed. I think real working dogs are more likely to have natural ears. The whole cropped ears equals fighting dogs are misconceptions and just false propaganda.


----------



## acostas5988 (Apr 24, 2013)

2manyhorses said:


> Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?
> 
> Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


Calm down as I stated above we decided not do go thru with it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

2manyhorses said:


> Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?
> 
> Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


My pup was cropped two weeks ago. Why, why, why? Because I want to get her into shows and Am Bullies do better if they are cropped, especially if their natural ear set isn't an acceptable ear set.

Cost wasn't too bad, and she never acted to be in any pain. No infection. She's healing up nicely.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

2manyhorses said:


> Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?
> 
> Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


With all due respect, you're better off keeping statements like this to yourself----you do realize you're on a PITBULL message board right?

From what I can infer from your statements, you have never dealt with the process of cropping a dog, much less have the right to try to guilt trip the OP.

1) you did not put up the money for the puppy 
2) it's not your puppy

Working in rescue and at shelters has NOTHING to do with A RESPONSIBLE OWNER'S LEGAL RIGHT to have their dog's ears cropped. It is still 100% legal in this country(USA), and it should remain as a choice.

Using your flawed logic, cropped Giant Schnauzers, cropped Great Danes, cropped Boxers also should not get their ears cropped because it makes them look like "fighting dogs" as well. See how stupid that is?

In any event, from my own experience and having owned 2 uncropped & 2 cropped pitbulls in my lifetime, "cost" and "pain" arguments are subjective and "infection" risk is MINIMAL(if at all---I've YET to encounter any infections with my cropped dogs) when owners are responsible during aftercare.

People shall do as they please with their own pets. No one should ever feel GUILTY on this message board for wanting to crop their dog's ears.


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed to top poster. I also noticed that the game dogs often went natural these days, so the cropped-means-fighter is unfounded. There are pros and cons to each, and we should support both sides especially if he decided to go on with the crop. You have no idea how difficult it is for responsible and concerned owners to get information on cropping or how to properly care for it. When I tried to get my girl's ears to stand correctly I had to go on a wild goose chase and get lectured about animal cruelty at every turn...and she came to me with cropped ears!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neon Light (Jan 27, 2012)

I like natural ears on my pit Duke. I never considered having his ears cropped from the day I got him at 5 weeks old. He likes me to caress his ears especially on cold days when his ears feel like ice cubes. It's a matter of personal choice but I think if the dogs had their way they'd want to keep them natural.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

2manyhorses said:


> Why, why, why would you want to do that? Cost, pain, possibility of infection then more pain and cost... Do you want him/her to look like a fighting dog? Why?
> 
> Not trying to be unpleasant, but have worked in rescue and at shelters, soooo sick of seeing so many beautiful dogs put down because of their "reputation"; why feed into that?


Well it's painfully obvious you need to do most research on the history of the breed. That whole "ears were only cropped for fighting" is totally BS. Go look at some historical dog photos of the box dogs pre 76, most had ears. Cropping was never done for fighting purposes it's always been about looks. The only purpose it ever had was to square off the dogs head and give the dog a more regal looking appearance, nothing to do with the box. It's people spreading misinformation like what your doing right now that makes people look down on it.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love your pups markings so cute. Glad you decided against the crop.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I would have cropped but either way you have a very cute pup!


----------

